

Missile destroys Malaysia Airlines plane over Ukraine and kills 295 people - rawicki
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/jul/17/malaysia-airlines-plane-missile-attack-ukraine

======
bellerocky
Wonder why these are falling off the home page.

------
higherpurpose
> Eurocontrol said Ukrainian authorities had barred aircraft up to 32,000 feet
> but the doomed aircraft was cruising at 33,000 feet, still within range of
> sophisticated ground-to-air weaponry, when it was hit.

Are you kidding me? Highly irresponsible of the people who decided to take the
plane that route anyway. Heads should roll from that airplane company. You
don't take a plane over a war zone of which you were already warned about, and
just _slightly_ skirt the "regulation" to be allowed to pass. What a
ridiculous decision, whoever made it.

As for Russia, I hope the whole world turns against them now, until they cut
off any sort of support they may still be giving to pro-Russian rebels in
Ukraine, and they should also actively help in _ending_ the conflict. What do
they hope to achieve with it anyway? Just to pester the Ukraine government on
the border, out of spite that they're allying with EU? Either go full on war
(but hopefully not), or GTFO.

